
Siberian Toxic Lake Selfies: Guards to Stop Tourists - r0n0j0y
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-13/selfie-frenzy-at-toxic-siberian-maldives-alarms-authorities
======
snvzz
I don't see any reason to cut access to such large area. It crosses a few
lines of what can be too much coddling by the state.

Maybe just put up some warning signs. Then, if people get hurt, it'll surely
be their own fault.

